

Billionaire’s Cancer Innovations - maximumwage
http://blogs.forbes.com/face-to-face/2010/04/29/billionaire’s-cancer-innovations/

======
agnokapathetic
"the first prototype of what he calls _'the mind-brain computer interface.'_
It's a sensor in his phone that can compute brain waves and then send them via
bluetooth back into the phone to dial numbers."

Read that twice, did I accidentally sleep through the singularity?

~~~
eru
You could do something very low-tech that would perhaps feel similar: Use some
cheap electrodes to pick up slight muscle contractions on some part of your
body. Then train yourself and your computer for some kind of coding system.

